# Trait sur l’écran de mon iPad



## HDNot (21 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 
Depuis un peut plus de deux semaine j’ai eu mon iPad Pro 12.9 2. J’en suis très satisfait.
Mais le le problème c’est que j’ai un trait qui fait la diagonale de mon iPad ( en haut à droite a en bas à gauche ) qui est visible lorsque l’écran est noir, ( verrouillez, les bordures noir d’une video par exemple ) on dirais une rayure, mais s’en est pas une.
Je pense que c’est un défaut de fabrication, je compte le ramener à mon point de vente.
Il y a déjà eu quelqu’un avec un problème similaire ? Ou d’où sa peut provenir ?
Merci d’avance.


----------



## tehilouche21 (24 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, 
J’ai recense le même problème, pourriez vous m’envoyer des photo, j’en ferait de meme. 
Et me dire ce que apple a fait pour resordre le problème. 

Merci


----------



## HDNot (24 Avril 2018)

Le problème a était résolu , je l’ai ramener à l’Apple store le plus proche de chez moi et il me l’ont échangé à neuf, ils m’ont dit que sa venait d’un film très fin qui a sous la vitre qui serait craquelé. Voilà.


----------



## tehilouche21 (24 Avril 2018)

Vous a t’il était demande de régle quelques chose ? On ma demande 750€ par ipad, et il yen a 3 qui ont le problème


----------



## HDNot (24 Avril 2018)

Non on m’a rien demandé de régler car sa fait seulement depuis octobre 2017 que je l’ai, et je crois lorsqu’on achète un produit Apple neuf il y a un ans de garantie que Apple “ offre ”.


----------

